# reliablerxpharmacy?



## Lt. Aldo Raine (May 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried their hcg or anything else? Ive heard they are related to ADC but just wanted to see if anyone has used.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 1, 2014)

I dunno but my buddy ordered from adc a month or so ago and told him it would take 3 months to ship his stane.


----------



## DannyP (May 1, 2014)

I order 20000ius of HCG from them, received it about 3 weeks later.  G2G in my book, that was 2 weeks ago


----------



## DannyP (May 1, 2014)

ADC? not sure I onow the acronym


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 1, 2014)

Alldaychemist


----------



## DannyP (May 1, 2014)

Gotcha thanks


----------



## EBKallday (May 1, 2014)

The fertigyn (HCG) from reliable is G2G. I ran a prego test and posted pics over at Meso. Lets just say, I had twins, chubby twins.  



Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> Has anyone tried their hcg or anything else? Ive heard they are related to ADC but just wanted to see if anyone has used.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I dunno but my buddy ordered from adc a month or so ago and told him it would take 3 months to ship his stane.



Seems like everyone is back ordered on that or just discontinued it. Im gonna look into this reliablerx. You guys say is related to ADC??


----------



## DannyP (May 2, 2014)

reliablerx has the best prices


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 2, 2014)

I can't find hcg on alldaychemist do they carry hcg


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 2, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> I can't find hcg on alldaychemist do they carry hcg



No they do not. Safemeds4all and apparently Reliablerx does as well.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks maintenance man


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 2, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> Thanks maintenance man



You're welcome bro


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (May 2, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> No they do not. Safemeds4all and apparently Reliablerx does as well.


Safemeds4all gtg?


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 2, 2014)

I have a friend here that just received quite a large order of their HCG and Adex. He hasn't used it yet but we haven't heard any bad news on these products either.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 2, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> Safemeds4all gtg?



yes, i get my stuff in about 15-17 days after ordering.  have ordered a few times


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (May 2, 2014)

Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Linder (Feb 7, 2018)

reliable rx pharmacy is known to be a big scam they took my credit card info and sold it cause i had fraudelent charges. I did a search and noticed many others had this complaint. I recommend you buy from xxxxxxxxxx .com they don't ask for a prescription and I never had a problem.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2018)

Linder said:


> reliable rx pharmacy is known to be a big scam they took my credit card info and sold it cause i had fraudelent charges. I did a search and noticed many others had this complaint. I recommend you buy from xxxxxxxxxx .com they don't ask for a prescription and I never had a problem.



Oh you sly dog you working yer lil links in there... almost had me!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh Linder u silly bastard


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 7, 2018)

I ordered Nolva a while back and I just put in for 50,000 IUs of HCG for an experiment Im running, very good customer support and cheap prices.
the whole thing cost me 137, sign up for the affiliate program too they will give you a discount on top of whatever you got.
i ordered *CORION C  and ovidac  b*oth seem to have a good record. 
Also be careful there check out system is glitchy and might charge you twice, if the page just stops working DONT order again because it will double it and charge you twice, I highly recommend making an account with'em. The order takes around 2 and a half weeks to get to you and it has good packaging


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 7, 2018)

Linder said:


> reliable rx pharmacy is known to be a big scam they took my credit card info and sold it cause i had fraudelent charges. I did a search and noticed many others had this complaint. I recommend you buy from xxxxxxxxxx .com they don't ask for a prescription and I never had a problem.


No they are not, they just charge under weird names and they warn you about it before and after putting in your order


----------



## Intense (Mar 6, 2018)

Yeah they are legit. And I believe they carry clonidine, which I've been meaning to pick up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2018)

It’s been a while but always have been gtg


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ordered 5/31, received today (6/22).  Spent about a week in customs.   Products shipped from China.  Will be going for baseline blood work tomorrow and recheck in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 24, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> It’s been a while but always have been gtg



Just my got my Arimidex HCG and Nolva Monday, gtg,


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't used them in a while, but next time I do, I'll probably use a single-use, throwaway, virtual credit card number.  I heard too many horror stories about credit cards being cloned after using ReliableRx.  Granted, the last time I used them, I used a card that is strictly used for international purchases back from my e-commerce wannabe days.  That card is super easy to monitor as I get an approval email for every charge that hits it.  If I don't approve the charge, it doesn't go through.


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Just my got my Arimidex HCG and Nolva Monday, gtg,



Cool. Now you can start your cycle.....


----------

